# Scott Shields sentenced to 8mos in prison



## Jennifer Bale-O'Connell (Apr 29, 2008)

I think many of us were following this guy's story...

From the Hartford Courant:
A former Greenwich man has been sentenced to eight months in prison for fraud stemming from the 9/11 terrorist attacks.

Prosecutors say Scott Shields had credited himself and his golden retriever Bear with recovering bodies at the World Trade Center.

According to court records, Shields was sentenced for fraudulently obtaining thousands of dollars in government relief funds.

Shields pleaded guilty this year to illegally obtaining government money from two agencies, including the Federal Emergency Management Agency and American Red Cross.

<!-- google ads --> <!-- END google ads -->Shields has been ordered to pay back more than $49,000 to the federal government after he is released from prison.

His sister, Patricia Shields has also been sentenced to eight months in prison for her role in the scheme.

_—Associated Press_


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

You bet we were!
http://leerburg.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/102273/page/1#Post102273

Awesome and very detailed article on the subject:
http://landofpuregold.com/truthiness.htm


----------



## Heather Trocola (Sep 18, 2008)

Are you planning on throwing a party Konnie? \\/

I know Shields has been driving you crazy for awhile!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Ha ha - a Shields prison party. Fun!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

With any luck at all, mr shields will be invited to the prison prom by Bubba. 
"Ya sure do have a pretty smile mr shields". "Just makes me wanna pinch yer cheeks". :-o :twisted:


----------

